

Ember.js, Another year of churn, instability and festering frustrations - ember_dev
https://medium.com/@frustrated_ember_developer/ember-js-another-year-of-churn-instability-and-festering-frustrations-4d01838361cb

======
itsbits
Its not just emberjs. It is almost with any framework you pick. AngularJS has
been doing same. Angular 2.0 even without migration plan is the worst.

